

Hackathon--Connected World - PeggySmedley
http://connectedworldmag.com/conference/index.php?q=hackathon
Are you the best? Put your skills to the test. Join the Chicago Hackathon June 11-13, and create the perfect app. Register today, it’s free. http://www.connectedworldmag.com/conference/index.php?q=Register-Now  Cash prizes. Winners appear on cover of Connected World magazine, plus story about winning solutions. We provide all the Red Bull and Five-Hour Energy you can drink. http://connectedworldmag.com/conference/index.php?q=hackathon
======
chicagotech
Cool way to make money and get on the cover of a national magazine.

